# Cosmic Carbone SL vs Reynolds Assault Clinchers



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

Sup Fellas,

I am currently in the market for a back up set of wheels that I can use for my day to day training and century rides and wanted to get something lighter and slightly faster and arrow than my current Mavic Sl Anniversary edition.

Based on my budget I have narowed it down to a couple of wheels

the Mavic Carbon sl and the Reynolds Assault

Can I get your opinion on which one should I jump on? I was told to stay away from older Reynolds only get an 08 and 09 model and I was told the Mavics are a solid all around wheels for training and the versatility of being a clincher tires which applies to the Reynolds as well.

I can get a set of Reynolds right now for $1099.00 Colorado cyclist and $1100 for the Carbon Mavic Sl

So Price wise they are neck to neck.

The Booth is now Open let the voting begin

Thanks in Advance 

PS: if you have another set of wheels in minds which you can throw in the pot based on price and what I need it for please do so.


Its How I roll

MidwestPlaya


----------



## vortechcoupe (Jun 6, 2006)

assault pros - less wight, look better (opinion)

ccsl pros - more aero, alum brake surface, should be bomb proof


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

Are the Mavics still made the old-fashioned way? Essentially, they have a carbon faring bonded to an aluminum rim, with the spokes poking through the faring. Right?

On one hand, that seems like a cheater's way to make an aerodynamic carbon wheel. For Mavic, why not use light plastic or even wood to make an aerodynamic faring and charge half the price of what they do? On the other hand, this is probably going to make for a very durable (albeit aluminum) wheel.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

I have had both. The Carbone is a superior wheel in every sense except for weight. Since you are using these for day to day, then the Cabone. IMHO end of discussion.

Carbones: The Carbones have a superior hubs, aero (but hard to get) spokes with hidden nipples, an aluminum bomb proof rim (although the fairing can be a bit delicate) and weigh in at (mine) 1785 grams. They start to sing at speed and roll forever. And they are stiff as all hell.
Rode them as an everyday wheel, and had no issues with weight, and no problems climbing in them. Sure a turn or two more on the cranks to get them up to speed, but you are not racing on them. And even then, they are a good race wheel too. No issues whatsoever with many thousands of miles.










Assaults: The Assaults have generic hubs, serviceable, yes, but the rear hub is borderline. Off the shelf spokes also with hidden nipples, so they can be easily rebuilt. The carbon rims are pretty tough, I have had several "incidents" on mine and no issues. They weigh in at just 1500 grams (mine were 1519grams). But they are very flexy. While it doesn't have the aluminum to brake with like the Carbone, this rim actually brakes very well even when wet due to the scrim strip that is used.
Rode them as an everyday wheel, but I had to have the rear completely rebuilt just because it was too flexy. In essence, the rear is no longer an Assault, but a custom built with a Reynolds 45mm deep rim. (I replaced all the spokes with DT Comp 2.0s and 2x both sides and all the nipples with brass.) I should have replaced the hub too, that will be next. That rebuild added just over 60grams to the set so now they are 1583grams. And they are still way more flexy than the Carbones.










FWIW I weigh between 155-160lbs and couldn't recommend the Assaults for anything much heavier. Also some folks have had delamination/overheating problems with the Assaults on long hard descents, I have not had that problem, nor have I seen it in person. The only problem I have ever heard with the Carbone is the fragileness of the fairing.

HTH
zac


----------



## gande_bike (Feb 28, 2006)

Just for a competing view on the Assaults - I weigh just over 190 and while the Assaults do flex a bit, the flex isn't bad (certainly not enough to rub the brake pads). I've only put 300-400 miles on mine (got them a few weeks ago), but so far they are great. No complaints - other than the cost (and how hard they are to mount Vittoria tires).


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

go custom:
kinlin 30 mm
Ligero front and rear hub
cx rays spokes 

1450 grams and bullet proof. you can check out some of my other posts and you will see what they look like Ceramic Coated in black. mind you that this set will be cheaper than the ones you are looking at and from my limited experience a lot better.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

veloci1 said:


> go custom:
> kinlin 30 mm
> Ligero front and rear hub
> cx rays spokes
> ...


+1 They may not be as aero or as bling but they will be stronger and lighter than the wheels your considering.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

zac said:


> I have had both. The Carbone is a superior wheel in every sense except for weight. Since you are using these for day to day, then the Cabone. IMHO end of discussion.
> 
> Carbones: The Carbones have a superior hubs, aero (but hard to get) spokes with hidden nipples, an aluminum bomb proof rim (although the fairing can be a bit delicate) and weigh in at (mine) 1785 grams. They start to sing at speed and roll forever. And they are stiff as all hell.
> Rode them as an everyday wheel, and had no issues with weight, and no problems climbing in them. Sure a turn or two more on the cranks to get them up to speed, but you are not racing on them. And even then, they are a good race wheel too. No issues whatsoever with many thousands of miles.
> ...



Sup Zac

Thanks for the information heres what I was told. The Mavics are bomb proof and with that they are heavier. 

The Reynolds are lighter but will flex I weigh 189 lbs so I am taking everything in consideration.

My Frame is being built as we speak and I am not in a Super Hurry Shoot maybe I might just get a hold of Zen and see what he can put together for me thats a clincher, lighter and more arrow and stiff maybe a set of Edge rims 45's for $1200 NOT lol Dam I am asking too much.hahahahha

I might have to go on a sereous Ham and cheese Diet and start saving my Lunch money

Maybe my thread should be for $800 to $1200 what is the best Carbon clincher is avaialble

Thanks Again


Its How I roll

Midwest Playa


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

Zen Cyclery said:


> +1 They may not be as aero or as bling but they will be stronger and lighter than the wheels your considering.


Sup Zen 

Can you slap some pics of the Kinlin please???? I know that you are the expert in this department.

Are these wheels better than my Mavics SL retrofitted w ceramic bearings??

I really want a nice set of back up blinging wheels for that special occasion

Thanks

Its How I Roll

Midwest Playa

Ride Em hard.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

veloci1 said:


> go custom:
> kinlin 30 mm
> Ligero front and rear hub
> cx rays spokes
> ...



Pics Pleaseeeeeeee

Thanks


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Midwest Playa said:


> Sup Zen
> 
> Can you slap some pics of the Kinlin please???? I know that you are the expert in this department.
> 
> ...


Me going into the the advantages of custom wheels over Mavics is like opening Pandora's box. I do not want to turn this into a crusade against Mavic but if your interested there are multiple threads in which Ligero, I, and many other builders express our concerns with them.

Here are some Pics of Kinlins with White Industries hubs.


----------



## cyclocommuter (Jun 30, 2002)

I have Carbone SLs and I agree with zac, they are bomb proof. One slight problem I can think of is that you definitely need tire levers to mount a tire on them. Another tip, it's not easy inflating an aero wheel with valve extenders using a hand pump... I suggest using a CO2 inflator. Here is a pic of my bikes one with the Cosmic and another with the SL:


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

these are Kinlin ceramic coated in black. they are the 27 not 30. i do not have any pictures of the 30, but, you get the idea. Ligero is the only one that offers different shades of ceramic coating. i really like my wheels. i will never go back to boutique wheels.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks A Mill Zen

Listen the Custom Frame that I am putting together is Pearl White, not too many letterings. meaning its a minimalist type of Frame.

I love the combination of Red and white, you think the Red rimes will be too much or should I go with the white rims on white rims??

Can you PM me on the Price? I want to know as far as cost what I am looking at? let me give you an Idea what the Frame looks like so that way you can give me your input.

Its How I Roll

Midwest Playa


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

veloci1 said:


> these are Kinlin ceramic coated in black. they are the 27 not 30. i do not have any pictures of the 30, but, you get the idea. Ligero is the only one that offers different shades of ceramic coating. i really like my wheels. i will never go back to boutique wheels.



Sup Veloci

Man that ceramic is Tyyght. When you say 27 and or 30 are you talking about the width of the rim? How much????

Thanks for all the responses Guys I really Appreciate it

lastly you guys are too spoiled those bikes look Awesome!!!:thumbsup: 

Its how I roll

Midwest Playa


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

Midwest Playa said:


> Thanks A Mill Zen
> 
> Listen the Custom Frame that I am putting together is Pearl White, not too many letterings. meaning its a minimalist type of Frame.
> 
> ...



Dam I want to post a pics of the Frame in an all white and the program will not take it its too big.lol

After seeing the ceramic rims thats making me want to swing towards that direction.hhhmmmmmmmm that red might be too pimp


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

i'm on assaults, down from 195lbs to 183lbs. I've pounded the crap out of these wheels and they've been nicely reliable. They have taken about three, really big hits that I actually stopped to make sure they weren't dead. I run a GP4 season 23f/25r. 
That said, the next set of wheels will be the bomb proof handbuilts. They'll weigh noticeably less, and will retain durability. 
as for aero wheels. I ride mostly solo for about 2 hours 2-3 days during the week and about 3 on saturdays and sundays. I average in the high sixteen mph. I THINK I feel the difference on a downwind blast at 25mph. not enough to be "sold" on the benefit of aero for me.
The breaking squeels like crazy! I actually like the noise. They do flex a touch, but not as much as my easton tempest 2's did. The hubs are okay, but soon to be repacked.
good luck. go handbuilts.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

Sup Jhamlin

The Sl2 Looks sick with the reynolds :thumbsup: 

Man I will definitely take all the inputs and make my decisions 

I definitely will lean towards the Custom Wheels or the Reynolds The Mavics are nice but they are too heavy for what I am looking for besides I want to try another brand.

Thanks Again to everyone who gave their two cents I learn something everyday in the never ending world of Cycling Upgrades.:idea: 

Its how I roll

MidwestPlaya


----------

